# Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

................









............
255/55-18 Bridgestone Alenza & Yokohama G052 HT-S

.
.

................









............

.

................









............

If you have a question, please ask me in the Wheel & Tire Forum.

.




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:24 PM 11-23-2004_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

Eric,
What about our tire sensors? Do you offer that the entire package for ppl that want the Wheels, Tires, and sensors? A pain to tranfer the pressure sensors. 
Thanks


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spikeital)*

I'll jump in as Eric sold me my package.







Tire Rack part numbers RDE005 Beru TPMS 433 MHZ (hi-output) (for VW/Porsche SUV applications) $69.00 each; RDV001 Beru 43 mm Long Valve Stem for use with TPMS unit $7.00 each. Work perfectly, but be sure to talk to Eric personally before you buy!! There are some instructions on handling the new wheels that must be followed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (DenverBill)*

Thanks DenverBill. I was just posing that question for ppl that are interested. I personally am not going to get a winter setup but thought it would be useful to ask for other ppl.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spikeital)*

In Connecticut? Can we say ice and snow?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (DenverBill)*

Re: tires, I was just looking at the gallery of photographs of the touareg and was wondering what tires are on them as they do all that awesome off roading.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (DenverBill)*

I have the Grandtrek 8000. Not Snow tires but they will do.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spikeital)*

Eric, have you guys thought about offering a steel wheel winter package for the Touareg? I agree that the alloys you have chosen are quite nice, but with Denver potholes, sandblasting, mag chloride, etc, I would prefer to go with a lower maintenance steel wheel.
Also, some of us off-roading Touareg'ers are looking for a quality steel wheel for use while off pavement.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (aircooled)*

I think the only steel wheel available will be the ones that the spare tire is mounted on. Question is whether they are strong enough for everyday use. Don't know if Eric has noticed but there is a shop in Germany selling them on eBay.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spockcat)*

I just called Europe. The only steel wheel currently listed for the Touareg is 7L6 601 027 Z31, 7x16 ET54. I have no idea if or how these fit over the calipers on the Touareg, but this is the wheel listed for the Touareg by the factory. ETKA shows a picture of another steel wheel as well, this is a 17" steel wheel, but no part number is given, so it would appear that it is not available. The 17" steel wheel was the wheel that Volkswagen used on the 2003 Paris-Dakar race support vehicles, but for some reason it is not for public consumption. FWIW, the 7x16 wheel is not currently offered by VW in Norht America, so I can't even order one to see how it fits...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*

Both of the auctions for the steel emergency wheels are still on eBay. Here are the links. No VW part number is given. Question is whether these would be good for winter wheels. I'm not interested myself but maybe others are:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=9888 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=9888


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spockcat)*

In my case, I would be more interested in something that is strong enough to offroad with during the summer months. I don't know of those spare tire rims will do the job.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (aircooled)*

They are rated for about 900 kg each according to the website. Total of 7920 lbs for all 4 wheels. I don't know what the rating for an alloy rim is normally. I guess that would be a good indicator of how strong the emergency wheels are versus standard rims or some other aftermarket alloy rims.


----------



## T-RegV8 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

Eric
I live in Australia and go to the snow - short season ~12 weeks - but want some tyres for to and from snow - temp approx 12-18c during winter on the way 380 clicks each way.
Many manyy phone calls in Oz and still no one here understands (including VW)snow tyres and given snow statrts only once you are half way up the hill I need tyres which will work in winter over hwy and hill as well as around town.
Any help appreciated...


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spikeital)*

Spikeitel,
Like the vehicle lineup. We've just ordered an Offroad Grey with Teak, and my wife has a 2001 Jetta VR6 GLX with sport. Seems we have similar tastes, in vehicles anyway.
Take it easy.


----------



## mielertw (Oct 31, 2003)

It sure would be nice to find a set of 18" steel rims and appropriate tires to run off-road and in snow (and ice?). If anyone has an answer please let us know.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Tire size?*

I am looking into getting some nice chrome rims.I have the stock 17's on it right now but i want to go bigger.Any suggestions for what size would be really good to get with the smooth ride as well.Just needing some advice about bigger rims.Thanks for any help.Later


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (mielertw)*

I am looking at the Pirelli Scorpion A/T (235/60TR18 107T XL). Tire Rack sells them for $ 139/ea. 
They look like a good combo of snow/mud/off-road characteristics, and I think Porsche puts them on Peppers.
Any comments from the tire experts out there?


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

Here is the 7x16 ET54 steelie (7L6 601 027 Z31). Less bling, more useful for any serious off-road application.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*

Are you sure this is going to fit a V6 and V8 model? From what I have seen, the R5 uses 16" wheels. This could be an R5 in the photo.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spockcat)*

The 16" steelies may only fit the 2.5 TDI, I believe it has slightly smaller brakes. The 17" steelies in the picture below are the ones I want, but I can't seem to get a part number for them even from Europe. 











_Modified by Jouko Haapanen at 6:19 PM 12-3-2003_


----------



## redealmaker (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

I am looking to purchase either 17" or 18" tires and wheels for the winter. Please e-mail me if anyone is interested in selling. Thanks








Jim


_Modified by redealmaker at 11:26 AM 12-4-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*

Jouko,
You are definately right, 7.5J x 17" steel wheels do exist for the Touareg. They are mentioned in the chassis pdf in the ohio vw files in my signature link. Keep looking!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*

Jouko, those rigs in that pic are the support vehicles for Paris-Dakar, right? Two questions:
1. The 16" wheels are an advantage for sand because of what? More rubber or sturdier wheels?
2. What kind of boxes are those on the roof? Custom or one of the major suppliers?
Thanks and


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (sciencegeek)*

I have spent quite a bit of time on compatability and the 5X130 is a major limiting factor. Looks like just us and Porsche.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*

This information courtesy of: Volkswagen-Audi Classic Parts Center
Weser-Ems Vertriebsgesellschaft mbH
Theodor-Heuss-Strasse 28b
38436 Wolfsburg
I think you are looking for the 7JX17H2 ET55 steel wheel for the new
Volkswagen Transporter (T5) - these wheels fit also the Touareg. They aren't listed in the Touareg catalog.
Maybe your local VW dealer can show you a picture in his parts catalog. The part number of the wheel is 7H0 601 027 B and the part number of the needed hubcap is 7H0 601 151 B RJB.
There might be a picture of the wheels mounted on a new T5 Van at http://www.vwn.de


----------



## Major_Lag (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

Got the Tire Rack winter package last month to save my 19’s. I was hesitant to go from 19’s to 17’s (I was thinking of going to 18’s) but now that they are actually on the car I think they look great. They work awesome in the snow and surprisingly very well on dry pavement. I don’t think anyone has ever posted pics of them on a Touareg so here you go…


































_Modified by Major_Lag at 1:03 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Major_Lag)*

What type Dunlop? tires are those? 
Are they quiet on the highway?
They look good! Should be easier to keep clean than my stock 18" with the split spoke!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jouko Haapanen* »_Here is the 7x16 ET54 steelie (7L6 601 027 Z31). Less bling, more useful for any serious off-road application.

This number was not listed in my dealers parts catalog. Where did this number come from?

Spockcat, I will look up your number (7H0 601 027 B) tomorrow when I am at the dealership. However, I was getting excited about getting some 16" wheels for offroad. The tires are cheaper for 16" vs 17" . . .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
This number was not listed in my dealers parts catalog. Where did this number come from?

Spockcat, I will look up your number (7H0 601 027 B) tomorrow when I am at the dealership. However, I was getting excited about getting some 16" wheels for offroad. The tires are cheaper for 16" vs 17" . . .

As Jouko Haapanen works for a VW dealership in Canada, I am pretty sure he was able to find this through VW's parts system. But as I said, I think that the 16" wheels will not fit anything but the R5 model. 
I will be interested in finding out whether the 7" x 17" Transporter wheels are available in the US or if your dealer can order them. Obviously, you could get them shipped to you from a VW dealer in Germany but I would wonder what that would cost.


----------



## redealmaker (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Major_Lag)*

Major_lag:
I too am in the same situation as you. The only problem is that Tire Rack is sold out for the season on 18" nows and has some 17" wheels like yours that I would try and find some tires for. My question is what do you think of going all the way down to 17"? Or should I wait till next year and get 18s? My 19" tires are not that bad in the light snow believe it or not. Thanks


----------



## kronkout (Jan 10, 2004)

Recieved my V8 in August and wondered about the summer tire package,19inch.well our first snow Christmas day proved i'am driving a sled while on the snow.Have ordered 18 inch wheels from the dealer(1400$) but now finding the same problem finding the proper snows. glad i kept my trusty Dodge Dakota around. Touareg,see ya in the spring


----------



## grkman1 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (kronkout)*

I too have the summer performance 19" tires with 19x9 wheels. I plan on going out west this summer and do some light offroading. I have been trying to find tires that would fit the 19" wheels and have had no luck.
I did notice that on the Australian VW web page, they show the 19"wheels with more agressive offroad type of tires. Does anyone know what kind they are? I dont need winter tires in Florida but a all season tire would be good. Any help would be appreciated . I dont know how to upload an image here with my replay but if you go to the website below and click on the bottom second from right image you will be able to see these tires. 
 http://www.volkswagen.com.au/p...uareg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (grkman1)*

I assume you mean these:








We figured out 3 months ago that they are most likely some form of Yokohama AVS S/T's. I have the original Touareg introduction literature and these tires are pictured there. I can read the Yokohama name on the side of the tire. The Yokohama AVS S/T's are a summer tire.


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*

FWIW: If I recall correctly, the 17" steelies that they used on the 2003 Dakar support vehicles used the brakes from the V6 because of fitment issues.


----------



## Tester (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

I'm surprised this discussion is so sleepy. To me the tires define the performance and personality of the car. I test drove a V8 today with air suspension, 22" inch rims and super low profile tires. I expected the ride to be harsh but, even on sport setting, it didn't seem too terribly hard. That surprised me based on feedback I've read here about the 19" tires. 
I wonder what type of risk such wheels would be for rim damage? I think I need two sets of wheels, winter and summer. I was thinking 18" winter tires and 19" summer tires but want something that will still allow me to explore off-road in the summer. It seems like availabilty (variety) is not that great for any of these sizes. 
Anyone know why?


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Tester)*

I plan on taking the Touareg off road semi-regularly and thus want a separate set of wheels/tires for those occasions. I've been watching this thread for info on the 17" steelies. I personally had no luck finding any (called the dealer and asked for the P/Ns that you guys listed) and it doesn't appear anyone else has either. I also placed a Wanted Ad in the Touareg classifieds for some used 17" VW OEM wheels but haven't received any offers. I liked the idea of having genuine VW wheels to ensure a proper fit. 
Do you think I should be at all hesitant about buying non-VW wheels if I plan on using the Touareg to its full off-road capabilities? I've been told you have to be careful about the hub diameter and that using a sleeve/bushing is not advised especially for heavy vehicles like the Touareg. 
I see that Tirerack offers the 17X7.5 AT Italia S5 wheels for the Touareg. I wonder how perfect of a fit these will be with the Touareg. I'm assuming it's a good fit and doesn't require any bushing/spacer but their website doesn't say. At 150 bucks each, the price is right. Here they are:








Coupled with the  Pirelli Scorpion A/T 235/65TR17 tires this appears to be a pretty good off-roading package. Here they are:








So, I guess my questions are 1) Do you think I should be at all worried or hesitant about putting on some non-VW OEM wheels and 2) what do you guys & gals think of this set-up?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Verdugo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tester* »_I'm surprised this discussion is so sleepy.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*Please ask any questions you have for me in The Wheel & Tire Forum, or you can always call me, it's Toll Free*.


_Quote, originally posted by *Verdugo* »_ ...Do you think I should be at all hesitant about buying non-VW wheels if I plan on using the Touareg to its full off-road capabilities? I've been told you have to be careful about the hub diameter and that using a sleeve/bushing is not advised especially for heavy vehicles like the Touareg. ...So, I guess my questions are: Do you think I should be at all worried or hesitant about putting on some non-VW OEM wheels 


Even if you do not Off-Road, you must be careful to match the wheels that you are purchasing with at least the matching load carrying capacity requirements of the OEM wheels that came on the Touareg. That's all I sell. Buyer beware; Because nearly any current production Porsche wheel will dimentionally fit on your vehicle, it will very likely only be strength & load tested, rated and approved for use on Porshe Cars. The Cayanne/Touareg is "slighty" heavier.

*Verdugo* Please call me again, I have an incorrect phone number for you.

-
-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*
FAQ-Wheel Tech
FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

eric! i got the sensor today. 
thanks!!!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (hotdaymnitzbao)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

Eric:
What do you think about the Scorpion Zero 255/55-19 as an all season tire for the stock 19" Touareg wheels?
Is it too big?


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

I have the Scorpions in 255/60/18 and I found them to be pretty good, actually fine, in snow but after only 2K they are starting to get noisy.
*I have a new set of 18" Bridgestone Cayenne takeoffs for sale:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1265566

_Modified by See5 at 1:25 PM 2-29-2004_ 


_Modified by See5 at 1:15 PM 3-16-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (Jouko Haapanen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jouko Haapanen* »_Here is the 7x16 ET54 steelie (7L6 601 027 Z31). Less bling, more useful for any serious off-road application.










For you offroaders, VW lists a 7.5Jx17H2 ET53 5/130 steel wheel as part number 7L6 601 027A Z31. not available in the USA yet. But they should be available in Europe.


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (spockcat)*

Here's a picture of the wheels and tires I described earlier on this thread.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

In reference to "Getting OEM Steel Wheels for the Touareg."
Two things: 
*# 1*
If 'n I get the Steel Wheels, because there are *no* wheel covers
(hub caps), available for these wheels, you guyz ok with that? 

*# 2* I still have 


17X7.5 5-130 ET55 VW ATI S5 *$149.00*

-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog







If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:47 PM 4-8-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

Well, that was pretty quick! It's even past office hours in Germany. You've been spying on our topics I guess.








How about a set of freebies for digging this info out for you?


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Eric:
What do you think about the Scorpion Zero 255/55-19 as an all season tire for the stock 19" Touareg wheels?
Is it too big?

I have Pirelli Scorpions on my Volvo XC70 Cross Country and can report that throughout just over 30,000 miles, they have been terrific for highway, city, snow and light offroad use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _PA_ (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg ([email protected])*

VW offer a new rim for the Touareg called "Valley" in 8x18 et 57. The partnumber is *7L6 601 025K 8Z8*
I haven´t found any pics yet, maybe someone els have?
I´ve also found this: "Mouantin" 9x20 et 60 *7L6 601 025 P*

http://www.imagestation.com/pi...g.jpg


_Modified by _PA_ at 12:18 PM 4-20-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Wheel & Tire Fitments - Touareg (_PA_)*

is this not a sticky anymore?


----------

